
Cisco Announces Intent to Acquire Duo Security - tluthra
https://duo.com/about/press/releases/cisco-announces-intent-to-acquire-duo-security
======
makecheck
Duo was definitely the coolest thing I’d used for remote login; they had it so
a quick checkmark/X shows up on your watch for two-factor that you just tap to
acknowledge.

Cisco stuff though...hmmm. I hope it’s a good fit engineering-wise (or really,
just NeXT-Apple the remote login folks and trash the awkward Cisco tools).

